
Facebook Messenger Launches a Desktop App on Mac and Windows - vthallam
https://messengernews.fb.com/2020/04/02/messenger-comes-to-the-big-screen-new-desktop-app-for-group-video-calls-and-chats-to-help-people-stay-better-connected/
======
ChrisArchitect
why are we installing facebook apps on the desktop now? What is the need for
this other than maybe something about bigger 'full screen'.....the rest is
exact same experience as the website (messenger.com) ......

